# Pure power 10 vs straight power 10



## thinel (15. März 2018)

Hallo 

Habe mir das straight power 10 für 55 euro gekauft weil es grade günstig war. Zuhause hab ich aber noch ein pure power 10. Beides 400 watt .Lautstärke technisch werden beide von meiner Festplatte übertönt . Welches soll ich also nehmen ???


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. März 2018)

Das straight sollte das etwas hochwertigere sein und leiser,da es einen 135er statt 120er Lüfter verbaut hat.
Ist aber jetzt auch nicht so schwer zu vergleichen oder?
Produktvergleich  von be quiet!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Das straight sollte das etwas hochwertigere sein und leiser,da es einen 135er statt 120er Lüfter verbaut hat.l]


Nein, das hat überhaupt NICHTS mit der Größe vom Lüfter zu tun. 135mm ist bei _DEM_ Design einfach völliger Unsinn und wird nur aufgrund von Marketing gemacht, weil Leute wie du glauben, dass 135mm Lüfter immer leiser als 120mm wären - auch wenn es nicht der Fall ist.

Schau dir mal diese Bilder an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da siehst deutlich, dass der 120mm Lüfter ziemlich optimal ist und der 135mm ziemlicher Käse ist.



thinel schrieb:


> Habe mir das straight power 10 für 55 euro gekauft weil es grade günstig war. Zuhause hab ich aber noch ein pure power 10. Beides 400 watt .Lautstärke technisch werden beide von meiner Festplatte übertönt . Welches soll ich also nehmen ???


Wirf 'ne Münze.

Unterschied der beiden, AFAIK:
a) bessere Garantieleistungen beim Straight Power -> Express Austausch im ersten Jahr, +2 Jahre längere Garantie
b) höhere Effizienz -> ~1-2% besser
c) besserer Lüfter -> FDB Lüfter statt RIfle
d) mehr +12V Leitungen, in diesem Falle 3 statt 2.


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. März 2018)

Also besser bzw. vermeintlich hochwertiger "nur" teurer warscheinlich.

Das sind Bilder von einem Be-Quiet Netzteil?Sieht aber nicht so aus?
Be-quiet hat doch keine Aero-Cool lüfter verbaut.Ist das ein Eigenbau?


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2018)

Nimm das E10.


----------



## thinel (15. März 2018)

Sorry wenn das jetzt eine dumme Frage ist aber welches meinst du jetzt mit  e10 ?


----------



## facehugger (15. März 2018)

thinel schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das jetzt eine dumme Frage ist aber welches meinst du jetzt mit  e10 ?


Na das:

be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. März 2018)

Mit E10 wird Threshold das Straight meinen.Ist die Abkürzung.
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)


----------



## facehugger (15. März 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Mit E10 wird Threshold das Straight meinen.Ist die Abkürzung.
> be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)


Jap, Thresh wird auf seine alten Tage immer fauler. Zudem, ohne "Umschlag" geht oft gar nix mehr...

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Das sind Bilder von einem Be-Quiet Netzteil?Sieht aber nicht so aus?
> Be-quiet hat doch keine Aero-Cool lüfter verbaut.Ist das ein Eigenbau?


Oh mann. Was soll der Unsinn? Warum versuchst du dich rauszureden?! Das sind Beispielbilder.

Pure POwer und Straight Power in jeweils der 10er Version schaut (ungefähr) so aus:
[User-Review] be quiet! Pure Power 10 - 400W - von Stefan Payne

DAS ist jetzt kein Design, was von einem 135/140mm Lüfter profitieren würde!
Ganz und gar nicht. Auch bei dem ist ein (versetzter) 120mm Lüfter optimal. Eben weil man auch bisserl Luftdruck haben will/muss.


Und als Lüfter habe ich halt das genommen, was damals gerade in Reichweite war. Hersteller/Marke/Modell ist irrelevant. Die Größe ist was zählt.  Hätte auch 'nen Silent Wings USC nehmen können, der müsste damals auch vorhanden gewesen sein. Aber darauf kommts nun wirklich nicht an, da alle 140mm Lüfter eben 140mm Rahmenbreite haben


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2018)

thinel schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das jetzt eine dumme Frage ist aber welches meinst du jetzt mit  e10 ?



Na ja, das, was du eben gekauft hast. Das würde ich dem Pure Power vorziehen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. März 2018)

Komisch da vergleicht man zwei Netzteile versucht die Unterschiede aufzuzeigen und wird sofort belehrt
Ich geb was Netzteile angeht besser keine Kommentare mehr ab.


----------



## thinel (15. März 2018)

Habe jetzt das straight power verbaut läuft alles top.Danke für die Beiträge ☺


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Komisch da vergleicht man zwei Netzteile versucht die Unterschiede aufzuzeigen und wird sofort belehrt
> Ich geb was Netzteile angeht besser keine Kommentare mehr ab.



Einfach sagen, dass beide nur durchschnittlicher Kram sind und du bist vorne dabei.


----------

